# ? on camera settings for Canon 40d



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to take a few pics of my son and his truck one evening. I am not sure which settings to use on my Canon 40d to get the best quality. Here are some samples of the shots I would like to do.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't shot a Canon but here are some tips that might help. Finding the right location should be the prime concern. A lot of background clutter looks bad. One tip they might not mention. Take lots of photos.

http://digital-photography-school.com/7-tips-taking-better-photographs-cars/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Except for the sun in the background, leaving the camera in the green box or P mode will work. For the sun in the background, just dial in 1-2.5 stops of positive exposure compensation as the bright sun in the frame will make the camera underexpose the truck unless you add compensation.


----------

